# Uzbeck Crack Tumblers/Uzbeck Tumblers same thing?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey guys, i was just wondering, is there anything different about Uzbeck crack tumblers and uzbeck tumblers? I believe crack, make a clapping noise? And same with turkish crack tumblers and turkish tumblers? Are they the same or do crack make a clapping noise?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well many breeds of pigeons do pop their wings in flight, especially when courting or if they're just full of themselves  
I don't know anything about tumblers so I wouldn't know.


----------

